

Show HN: Initial.js – Gmail like text avatars - judesfernando
http://judelicio.us/initial.js/

======
chanux
Just an idea. You could assign colors automatically if you used something like
[https://github.com/nluqo/autumn](https://github.com/nluqo/autumn) . Found
that on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7824684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7824684)
today.

